
Not use iris for your Go projects - paulygarcia
http://www.florinpatan.ro/2016/10/why-you-should-not-use-iris-for-your-go.html
======
guessmyname
(2016) This article is super old and almost everyone in the Go community knows
about all the drama around the author of this project.

